# Anyone going to  Moweaqua,  Illinois



## rickw (Jun 6, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone from smf is going to the event in  Moweaqua, Illinois?


----------



## inky (Jun 6, 2009)

In Decatur and don't get the paper.


----------



## rickw (Jun 6, 2009)

Look here .........


----------



## inky (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks for the link though!! May try to hit one of the Centralia events. New to the SMF and just starting to do some smoking.


----------

